# [RISOLTO] icone delle partizioni non piu visibili

## kevinlux

Salve a tutti, dall'ultimo emerge -uDp world di una settimana fain cui ho aggiornato un po di pacchetti (tra cui gnome=)

non appaiono piu, ne sul desktop ne su nautilus, le icone delle partizioni dei dischi locali nonostante con gconf-editor l'opzione relativa 

alla visibilita' dei volumi e' settata. 

Il tutto funziona invece con i Cdrom e la mass storage USB.

come posso risolvere?

grazieLast edited by kevinlux on Thu Feb 15, 2007 10:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ramiel

Sembra un problema di udev,ma dipiù non so dirti...

----------

## Ic3M4n

da quello che so in gnome -2.16 non è possibile visualizzare le icone delle partizioni sul desktop. sono rimasugli di codice rimanenti dal 2.14 che sporcano le dir di gconf (credo) con il config protect.

----------

## kevinlux

il problema non riguarda tanto il desktop quanto avere a disposizione

le icone dei drive in NAUTILUS nel pannello di sinistra quando in MY COMPUTER!

grazie

----------

## Onip

ho notato anche io il problema e penso sia avvenuto in concomitanza col passaggio al nuovo udev. Non ho cercato nei bugzilla di gentoo e gnome, ma mi aspetto che in qualche aggiornamento di nautilus verrà risolto.

----------

## kevinlux

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ho notato anche io il problema e penso sia avvenuto in concomitanza col passaggio al nuovo udev. Non ho cercato nei bugzilla di gentoo e gnome, ma mi aspetto che in qualche aggiornamento di nautilus verrà risolto.

 

effetivamente negli aggiornamenti era presente anche l'update di udev ma anche di dbus (che nn ho fatto).

quindi non resta che udev :/

----------

## kevinlux

mi rispondo da solo....

ho commentato la riga che serve per far applicare la patch dell'ignored-volumes dall'ebuild

```

FILE : hal-xxxx.ebuild

..............

        # handle ignored volumes properly

        # epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}-0.5.7.1-ignored-volumes.patch

..................
```

quindi come da manuale ho rifatto il digest dell'ebuild modificata e riemerso hal

```

# ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/halxxx.ebuild digest

# emerge --umerge hal

# emerge hal

```

ho messo l'utente nel gruppo haldaemon e plugdev e ora tutti i dispositivi cdrom, usb partizioni

sono visibili e montabili con dbus hal e udev nuovi

ciao ciao

----------

## Onip

grazie dell'informazione.

Prima di disabilitarla, però, voglio cercare di capire per quale motivo l'hanno messa quella patch. Magari la soluzione è peggio del problema...

Hai info a riguardo?

EDIT:

Ecco qua, da quello che ho capito il mostrare le partizioni è un comportamento sbagliato (anche se mi rimaneva molto comodo). Effettivamente se sono già montate basta fare un symlink sul desktop ed è quello che penso farò io.

----------

## kevinlux

 *Onip wrote:*   

> grazie dell'informazione.
> 
> ............
> 
> EDIT:
> ...

 

anche io sapevo che dovevano essere rimosse dal desktop, ma quello lo si poteva tranquillamente fare con gconf-editor (apps-->nautilus-->dekstop --> volumes_visible) e quindi pensavo che la patch fosse solo per montare o cercare di visualizzare volumi nfs.

il problema e' che con la patch i volumi non vengono visualizzati sul desktop ma nemmeno purtroppo da nautilus e su mycomputer://  cosa che mi secca un po di piu di vederli semplicemente sul desktop. (cosa che posso escludere semplicemente con gconf-editor)

Spero che trovino una soluzione migliore.

----------

